# Tivo Mini & Power on/off of Samsung HDTV



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

Since we installed our Mini we've been having difficulty turning off our Samsung TV. The Mini is connected to the TV via HDMI. The Mini replaced a TivoHD that had been working flawlessly with the TV for four years.

I setup the remote control code, which is 0092, and the TV can be powered off/on. However, when we turn it off most of the time (90%) just a couple seconds later the TV turns back on again.

Thinking that there was a problem with the Mini sending commands over HDMI I went into the TV menus and defeated the HDMI-CEC. That didn't make a difference.

My next move will be to buy the component analog breakout cable and eliminate the HDMI connection entirely.

Does this seem familiar to anyone here? I'm wondering if the HDMI connection is a red herring, and something has simply become faulty in the TV?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Personally i would try a different HDMI cable 1st just in case the one your using is bad,then try component,or call tivo tech support ,If someone else had the same problem,They may know how to solve this problem.


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

After some experimentation here's what I have discovered. The trouble seems to be with the TVs inputs.

When the Mini is connected to the rear-panel HDMI inputs, of which there are two, the TV will always turn on just a few seconds after being turned off. This happens with the Tivo remote and also with the Samsung remote that came with the TV.

I tried three different HDMI cables, CEC enabled and disabled. No difference as long as the Mini is connected to HDMI 1 or HDMI 2.

If I perform an input switch so that the TV is looking at the cable or "PC" input it will shut off and stay off.

If I connect the Mini to HDMI 3, which is on the edge of the TV, then it will shut off and stay off. You know that it will stay off because the shut down act occurs will a downward cascade of audio tones.

This is extremely odd, but suggests that there's a problem with a portion of the input processing of the TV....I think.


----------



## Zooks527 (Oct 19, 2010)

We have a mini on a Samsung through its HDMI1 connector and are not seeing this behavior.

Out of curiosity, are you turning the Mini off (OK, moving it to Standby) before turning off the TV? That has no effect on our, but it could give you some clue as to the cause.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Tivos do not do CEC.

I would try alternate remote codes. The ones the remote is sending may not be 100% correct.

Also, Minis have had some odd compatibility issues with some people's HDMI setups. There have been many threads on here about it. Some people fixed it by putting an HDMI switch or splitter in the line.

Hopefully your TV isnt dying! 

(no cec is noted here)
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/11/tivo-mini-review/


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

Zooks527 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you turning the Mini off (OK, moving it to Standby) before turning off the TV? That has no effect on our, but it could give you some clue as to the cause.


No, this has not been our habit. We just power-off the TV using the Tivo remote.

As it happens I still have the remote from the old TivoHD that didn't exhibit this problem. I'll try that vs the the one that came with the Mini and see if it makes a difference.

The solution I thought I had found earlier doesn't work all the time. Even with the Mini plugged into HDMI 3 using a different cable, the TV would not stayed turned off last night.

I took a few minutes to confirm that it would stay turned off if I did an input switch to PC or cable, both of which are not connected, then turned off the TV. That worked.

I've also ordered the analog break-out cable set from Amazon. That should arrive on Wednesday. It will be interesting to see if not using HDMI provides a proper solution.


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

Alas, the Samsung HDTV is slowly degenerating. It appears to be suffering the power supply issues that plagued Samsung sets back in 2008-2010. 

Last night it started randomly power cycling. It would only power-on if we quickly performed an input switch, then switch back. That suggests that something is marginal internally. A slight variation in operation allows it to recover enough to run a while longer.

I suspect that we will replace it with the AVS forum's recommended 32" model from Vizio. We may then have the Samsung repaired if that repair isn't too costly.


----------

